

Dead hard drives... now what? [RAID 101] - hdeshev
http://stackful.io/blog/raid-101-recovering-when-hard-drives-die/

======
Piskvorrr
Note that you _could_ install GRUB on _all_ the drives in RAID when in a clean
state, making them all bootable (avoiding the "non-bootable yet okay array
member" issue).

